# Michael C. Roy, MSOAG Marine KIA Afghanistan



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Marine casualty identified*

A Special Operations Marine killed in Afghanistan has been identified.

 Sgt. Michael C. Roy, 25, of North Fort Myers, Florida, died Wednesday while conducting combat operations in the Nimroz province, Afghanistan, according to a press release from Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command.

 He was assigned to 3d Marine Special Operations Battalion, Marine Special Operations Advisor Group, MARSOC.

 Roy joined the Marine Corps on Sept. 25, 2001, and was trained as a rifleman. He was promoted to sergeant on Oct. 10, 2005, and joined MARSOC on March 15, 2008. His decorations include a Navy Achievement Medal, a Combat Action Ribbon ,a Navy Unit Commendation, three Navy Meritorious Unit Commendations, two Good Conduct Medals, the National Defense Service Medal, the Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, a Humanitarian Service Medal, four Sea Service Deployment Ribbons, and a NATO Medal-ISAF Afghanistan.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP and Semper Fi, Sgt Roy.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest Well, Marine


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 9, 2009)

Another gone too soon. RIP Sgt. Michael C. Roy..


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## tova (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## masonea (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Marine  Godspeed.


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP....


----------



## C17pilot (Jul 10, 2009)

Sgt Roy,

It was our honor and privilege to have brought you and your escort, Sgt Mark, one step closer to home/US soil today on RCH 219 from downrange.  We are deeply saddened by your loss; may you rest in peace in your ultimate sacrifice for your country.  May God bless your family in these painful times.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 10, 2009)

C17pilot said:


> Sgt Roy,
> 
> It was our honor and privilege to have brought you and your escort, Sgt Mark, one step closer to home/US soil today on RCH 219 from downrange.  We are deeply saddened by your loss; may you rest in peace in your ultimate sacrifice for your country.  May God bless your family in these painful times.



RIP SGT Roy.

Prayers out to your family and your brothers in arms.

Prayers out to you, too, C17pilot, for the work you do.

LL


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## 0699 (Jul 13, 2009)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 13, 2009)

Rip and thank you.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Jul 13, 2009)

Rest in Peace Devil Dog. Thank you for defending my freedom. You will not be forgotten. Your up in the most beautiful place ever...in heaven..alongside my fallen Marine brother.

S/F
T~


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 8, 2014)

Miss you, Mike. RIP Brah.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 8, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Sgt Roy. Prayers out for all touched by this sad news.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 8, 2015)

Hard to believe it's been 6 years. Till Valhalla!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 8, 2018)

9 years. Hard to believe.


----------

